
Kindle now $189 - _pius
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Wireless-Reading-Display-Generation/dp/B0015T963C
======
trebor
I got my Sony PRS-300 (no WiFi or 3G) for $115 from Woot, and I love it (never
thought I'd buy, or like, an e-reader). So, why pay for a Nook or Kindle? When
I'm out-and-about with my reader I'm, shock of all shocks, reading with it
(not buying more books).

Thoughts?

